# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Σπύρος Φραντζιάς

## Dinosaure

Ηλία, από Μικρά Ασία έχω κι ο ίδιος ρίζες.... Πέραν αυτού, είναι αξιόλογο να διαπιστώνουν δυο άνθρωποι πως, την ίδια εποχή, έζησαν παρόμοια βιώματα όπως αυτά του καλοκαιριού του 87 που και οι δύο καταθέσαμε, χωρίς ούτε καν να γνωρίζει ο ένας την ύπαρξη του άλλου. Και, σίγουρα, υπάρχουν και άλλοι.....
Ο Γουλτίδης, εξαιρετικός αθλητής και αγωνιστής, της σκηνής και της ζωής....
Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα επειδή, μέσα από αυτή τη διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης της μνήμης μας, ξαναφέρνουμε στο παρόν την ιστορία ανθρώπων που δεν ήταν μόνο αξιολογότατοι αθλητές, αλλά και πραγματικά ΚΑΛΑ παιδιά... 
Και, αρκετοί από αυτούς, καλοί μου φίλοι...
Όπως, αυτός που ακολουθεί. *Ο Σπύρος ο Φραντζιάς.* 
Ένα παιδί από τη Νίκαια, ένας βιοπαλαιστής οικογενειάρχης, ένας από τους αξιοπρεπέστερους αθλητές με δεκάδες συμμετοχές σε αγώνες, από το 1976 και μετά, και στη WABBA και στην IFBB. Έχει πάρει την κατηγορία του στο Μρ. Ελλάς, είχε πάντα μια εξαιρετική παρουσία, καταγραμμωμένος ακόμα και όταν κατέβαινε δυο φορές μέσα στον ίδιο χρόνο σε πανελλήνιους αγώνες.
Επίσης, ένας ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ φίλος και άνθρωπος. 
Όταν με επισκέφτηκε κάποιο χειμωνιάτικο πρωινό στο υπόγειο που ζούσα, είδε με τι σκεπαζόμουνα και ένοιωσε την υγρασία του ανήλιαγου "δωματίου'' μου, της θλιβερής εκείνης τρύπας. Μην εξηγώντας μου πού πάει - ήξερε πως δε θα τον άφηνα... - έφυγε λέγοντάς μου να τον περιμένω. Πήγε από τον Αγ. Παντελεήμονα Αχαρνών στη Νίκαια, στο σπίτι του και επέστρεψε, φέρνοντάς μου μια καρό κουβερτούλα που μου τη χάρισε, για να σκεπάζομαι και να μην πάθω καμιά πνευμονία, όπως μου είπε. 
Δεν ξεχνώ ακόμα πως, όταν του πρότεινε δουλειά στο γυμναστήριό του ο Αλέκος ο Σιατραβάνης, εκείνος με τη σειρά του του πρότεινε να προσλάβει εμένα. Όπως και έγινε.....
Αδερφέ Σπύρο, έχουμε χαθεί αλλά, να ξέρεις, πως εκείνη την κουβερτούλα την έχω ακόμα και σκεπάζομαι, όπως κι εσένα και την οικογένειά σου σας έχω στο νου και στην καρδιά μου. Σας εύχομαι να είστε καλά, όπου κι αν βρίσκεστε......

Η πρώτη και η δεύτερη από τις φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν, προέρχονται από το Μρ. Ελλάς της IFBB, τον Οκτώβρη του 1985. Τότε που, ο Σπύρος ο Φραντζιάς βγήκε πέμπτος στα -80 κιλά, με 1ο το Λεβεντέλη, 2ο τον Κατσιπουρνιά, 3ο τον Χασούρα και 4ο τον Καρυώτη...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ε καλα τι μου θύμησες τωρα ο σπύρος ο φραντζιάς το 87 η το 88 αν θυμάμε καλα ήρθε πάνω καβάλα στο χωριό μου, όταν είχα τρακάρει με μηχανή και έσπασα πόδι και εβγαλα τον ώμο μου , να με δεί με την γυναίκα του και την κόρη του,  με ενα γιούγκο αμάξι που είχε και με είχε κάνει εντύπωση , ενω δεν γνωριζόμασταν χρόνια παρ όλα αυτα ήρθε να με δεί , αυτα δεν γίνονται και έφυγε ξανα πίσω λές και έκανε μια επίσκεψη αθήνα , γιατι είχε υποχρεώσεις και έπρεπε να γυρίσει , δεν είμαι καλός στην αρχειοθέτηση  αλλα αν ψάξω θα βρώ φωτο απο το 87 εγω με τον γύψο  στο πόδι και αυτός με την γυναίκα του και την κόρη του σε μια φωτο και η γιαγια μου .

απίστευτος άνθρωπος ο σπύρος φιλότιμος μέχρι εκεί που δεν παίρνει , κρίμα που έφυγε τόσο νωρίς , αφού εγω έλεγα εσύ κάνεις για παπας με το φιλότιμο και καλοσύνη που έχεις , τέτοιοι άνθρωποι πρέπει να γίνονται 

μάλιστα εναν αγώνα της wabba τον είχαν αφιερωμένο στην μνήμη του σπύρου φραντζιά και δεν μπορώ ακόμη να συνειδητοποιήσω χωρίς να είμαι απο αθήνα χωρίς να με ξέρει τόσο καλα , γιατι δεν βλεπόμασταν συχνά λόγω απόστασης και μου έδειχνε τόση εκτίμηση και έμπρακτα , που δεν  συναντάς ούτε απο ανθρώπους που είναι κοντά  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Ηλία, όταν λες "έφυγε τόσο νωρίς", υποθέτω εννοείς εγκατέλειψε το άθλημα. Όχι κάτι άλλο. Έτσι;;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Φίλε Ηλία, όταν λες "έφυγε τόσο νωρίς", υποθέτω εννοείς εγκατέλειψε το άθλημα. Όχι κάτι άλλο. Έτσι;;;



δυστηχώς αυτο το κάτι άλλο είναι , όσο άσχημα και αν ακούγετε , αλλα είναι η πραγματικότητα , ήμουν στον αγώνα που ήταν αφιερωμένος στην μνήμη του , αλλα ούτε ρώτησα λεπτομέρειες τι και πώς , γιατι σημασία έχει η απώλεια αυτού του ανθρώπου για μενα και τίποτε άλλο , καταλαβαίνω πως δεν το ήξερες και τώρα μέσο του φόρουμ και της κουβέντας το έμαθες , αλλα δυστυχώς αυτη είναι η πραγματικότητα  :01. Sad:

----------


## Dinosaure

ΟΧΙ ρε φίλε............ ΟΧΙ ρε φίλε..... ΟΧΙ


Μα .... πάντα οι ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ να φεύγουν ΠΡΩΤΟΙ;;;;;; 

Έχω φύγει από Αθήνα χρόνια.... Τον Αλέκο είχα ρωτήσει, το Σιατραβάνη εννοώ, πριν λίγα χρόνια. Μου είχε πει πως δεν τον βλέπει, δεν ξέρει τι κάνει. Αυτό, το 2005 αν θυμάμαι σωστά. 

Τι να πω...... Εκείνος που κανονίζει τα πάντα, ξέρει. Φαίνεται, κρίνει πως είναι έτοιμοι. Προσέφεραν ό,τι ήτανε να προσφέρουν και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ταλαιπωρηθούν περισσότερο εδώ.....

Τουλάχιστο, χαίρομαι που έμαθα αυτό που έμαθα, από έναν άνθρωπο που τον εκτιμούσε όσο κι εγώ. Από έναν Φίλο του.....

----------


## Dinosaure

Αν θυμάσαι, φίλε, πες μου σε παρακαλώ ποια χρονιά έγινε.... Να πρόλαβε τουλάχιστο να τακτοποιήσει κάπως τις υποχρεώσεις του; Πόσο χρονών να ήταν το κοριτσάκι του;;; Γιατί ήταν φτωχός άνθρωπος, μεροκαματιάρης. 
Ναι...και εγώ με εκείνο το Yugo τον θυμάμαι... Με εκείνο με έπαιρνε και πηγαίναμε σπίτι του, στη Νίκαια....για να μου κάνει το τραπέζι. Με εκείνο μου έφερε και την καρό κουβερτούλα...
Ο Θεός να τον αναπαύει κοντά Του. Πράγμα για το οποίο, καμιά αμφιβολία δεν έχω. Μόνο καλό είχε μέσα του και μόνο καλό έκανε...
Κοίτα πως γίνεται... Για τους Καλούς ανθρώπους, κάθε κουβέντα των άλλων είναι και ένα μνημόσυνο. Σαν τα λόγια που είχα εγώ να πω γι' αυτόν τόσα χρόνια από τότε που έχω να τον δω. Θεωρώντας τον ζωντανό. Λόγια αληθινά, όχι από τα ψεύτικα που καμιά φορά λέγονται στη μνήμη νεκρών, με το σκεπτικό του "ο νεκρός δεδικαίωται".
Ζητώ συγγνώμη απ' όλους αν βάρυνα το κλίμα στη σελίδα αυτή. Ξέρω πως άλλο σκοπό έχει. Αλλά...από δω το έμαθα. Και ήταν, όχι, ΕΙΝΑΙ, Φίλος.....

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο blog.Athlitis.gr έχει ανέβει μεταξύ άλλων και το τεύχος 14 του Περιοδικού Bodybuilding των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ - Φεβρουάριος 1986.
Στη σελίδα 44 είχε φιλοξενηθεί μία συνέντευξη του αείμνηστου Σπύρου Φρατζιά, την οποία και σας την παρουσιάζουμε.

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστούμε για την συνεντευξη του αείμνηστου. 
Διακρίνει καποιος ότι ήταν συγκροτημένος και ειλικρινής.

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ, το 1985

Διακρίνεται και ο Χρήστος Καρυώτης και ο Γιαννης Μελισσουργός

----------

